# persuasion



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

hey ppls
ok so my grandpa just bought a farm so my dad has gotten all farm and animal crazy on me
so, naturally, my dad has been trying to get me to get a horse or something, which i dont want because i desperately want a hedgehog and not a horse or something, i need help trying to get my dad to want me to have a hedgehog(are you still following?). can you gimme some good reasons for this? :?:


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

explain to him in detail why you would rather have a hedgie over a horse.
if you now when you tell him this he will just interrupt you all the time with excuses, then write him a letter to read, so he has to hear everything out before he comments.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Not much to say except...I wish I was in your position, lol. I wanted a horse, but my dad would've killed me since I can't afford one myself, so I had to downsize to a hedgie. Although it was definitely a good decision. But I still want a horse! :lol: 
But yeah, sarahomnia's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well it might be best just to tell him straight out. Because horses take A LOT of time, I TRY to head out to the barn at least every other day, and this is juggling school as well. And there are times when I can't head out to the barn at all. And depending on the horse, some takes a lot of maintenance...like mine... XD Horses also cost a lot more. Depending on where you're buying, they cost from $400-$10,000+ And then there are vet bills. Yearly, at least $500(shots, west nile, teeth floats, etc etc), not to mention other silly things horses do, scratches that swell up legs, colic, etc etc.(the first year of buying my horse, I spent well over $16,000, (horse included) for all of her tack, blankets and supplies). And it really IS a huge interest thing. If you're not interested, then it's really not worth it, so you should just tell your dad that. 

Also, lack of interest could also mean that you won't pay as much attention, and it also makes it MUCH easier for you to get hurt with a 1000lbs+ animal. 

I don't know how much longer till college for you, but that's also something to think about too. Hedgehogs are easier to move  

I think that's about it for now that I can think of at this time of night :lol: If you have more questions or need more help, feel free to ask ^_^


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

well thanx for all the ideas guys, my dad just wants me to get a farm animal, he always asks me what im going to do with a hedgehog, so im trying to cum up with things like that, oh well. im only going to have enough money for a hedgehog, not enough for a horse, besides horses are very fragile right?like cant they die from indigestion i dont have enough money for horse bills, but there is a free llama in the classified section..............hmm that gives me an idea*laughs evily* anyway, thanx for all the support


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well they're not THAT fragile, but yes, they can die from colic when it gets serious to the point that their intestines are twisted somewhere. Because of how long their intestines are, it's hard to find the actual blockage, and it's easy for them to twist if they start laying down and rolling while it's all seizing in pain, and then you'll have to find some way to trailer them to a big vet clinic that can perform the surgery to remove the blockage. 

My girl's colicked twice and scared me till I was shaking(afterwards). The second time, she even fell down on me while I was walking her. It gets really scary, but you can't freak out. So now I'm well trained to stay calm in frantic situations :roll: (afterthought: she was fine, it all passed about a minute BEFORE the vet arrives....of course...but she got more painkillers and some meds and got her some probiotic yogurt).

Mind you, that's just how a sensitive TB is. My old quater horse is a rock. He never had much wrong with him. I only sold him because I didn't have enough time for both horses, and he was the more obvious to sell...Because he would be a great beginner's horse and he is not complicated and easier to find someone who could take care of him well. (my girly girl takes much more patience and special handling because she's more....energetic....)

But, as I said before, if you are not interested, it's really hard to fully concentrate on it. Kind of related...But...Back when I was forced to take piano lessons, I never practiced and would take me forever to learn to play a song. After I was finally allowed to quit, I play when I feel like it and learn songs that I feel like learning in less than half the time it used to take me. So with a horse, it really would be much easier to be injured if your mind and heart is elsewhere, because horses react quick, especially since they are flight animals, and then you'll be having a tug a war with a 1000lbs+ animal which you will surly lose. So you have to be paying full attention and try to stop something like that from happening before it actually does. 

As an aside.... llamas or donkeys are great to have on farms  They tend to chase away coyotes from the rest of their "herd" whatever their herd might be.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Get a goat! Horns are kind of like quills, and it's still a farm animal--they keep the grass down.  I used to have the most hard-headed, pain-in-the-butt miniature goat. He would always run over and headbutt people in an effort to play--and he had wicked horns, so I was definitely always on my toes. I loved having him around; there was never a dull moment! :lol: 
I miss the little guy. It's been years since I had him around. 

If you do get a hedgehog, be sure that your parents are totally on board with it, because they require yearly vet visits and if they get sick they need IMMEDIATE vet care because they don't show signs of being sick until they're very sick. You'll need your parents to help you get to the vet and possibly pay for vet bills if you don't drive and don't have your own cash saved up. If you don't have their support, now is probably not the time to get a hedgie, and you should probably wait until you can totally provide for the little guy/gal on your own.


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

Zalea said:


> Get a goat! Horns are kind of like quills, and it's still a farm animal--they keep the grass down.  I used to have the most hard-headed, pain-in-the-butt miniature goat. He would always run over and headbutt people in an effort to play--and he had wicked horns, so I was definitely always on my toes. I loved having him around; there was never a dull moment! :lol:
> I miss the little guy. It's been years since I had him around.
> 
> If you do get a hedgehog, be sure that your parents are totally on board with it, because they require yearly vet visits and if they get sick they need IMMEDIATE vet care because they don't show signs of being sick until they're very sick. You'll need your parents to help you get to the vet and possibly pay for vet bills if you don't drive and don't have your own cash saved up. If you don't have their support, now is probably not the time to get a hedgie, and you should probably wait until you can totally provide for the little guy/gal on your own.


well im not getting hedgie right away, when my birthdya comes, i will have alot of money cuz everyone gives money here one kid got over 300$ on _his_ last birthday so i'll get alot to  but yeah, anyways i know my parents will be on board afterwards because me and bryan are going to meet up in regina and im going to get my hedgie then, soooooo.....if they drive me then they want me to have a hedgie, if not i will find another awesome pet thats more......what they want me to have i guess


----------

